# Cpl. Mike Roberts, Tampa, Florida



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 



















 




















 Corporal Mike Roberts 
*Tampa Police Department
Florida*
End of Watch: Wednesday, August 19, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 38
*Tour of Duty:* 11 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, August 19, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Handgun
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Corporal Mike Roberts was shot and killed while investigating a suspicious person in the Sulphur Springs area of the city. He noticed the man pushing a shopping cart along the roadway and stopped to question him.

During the questioning the man began to struggle with Corporal Roberts. The suspect produced a handgun and struck Corporal Roberts several times before shooting him once the chest. The round struck him in an area not protected by his vest.

Corporal Roberts' sergeant pulled up as the man began to flee. The man then pulled an AR-15 rifle from his shopping basket, pointed it at the sergeant, and then fled on foot. The sergeant then provided aid to Corporal Roberts, who was transported to Tampa General Hospital, where he succumbed to his wounds.

The suspect surrendered a short time later after being located by a canine unit. He was armed with three handguns and the rifle when he was taken into custody.

Corporal Roberts had served with the Tampa Police Department for 11 years. He is survived by his wife and 3-year-old son.
Agency Contact Information
Tampa Police Department
One Police Center
411 N Franklin St
Tampa, FL 33602

Phone: (813) 276-3200

_*Please contact the Tampa Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_

*»* Update this memorial*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Printer friendly view*»* Officer down news









Terms of Use | Privacy Statement | Contact Us
Copyright © 1996-2009, The Officer Down Memorial Page, Inc. Search 
Search 

Locate by State 
Locate by State 

Locate by Year 
Locate by Year 

Personalize 
Personalize 

-- 
-- 

Current Year 
Current Year 

Recently Discovered 
Recently Discovered 

Today in History 
Today in History 

-- 
-- 

ODMP Canada 
ODMP Canada 

-- 
-- 

Submit an Officer 
Submit an Officer 

Criteria for Inclusion 
Criteria for Inclusion 



 LODD Notifications 
LODD Notifications 

-- 
-- 

Memorial Grant 
Memorial Grant 

-- 
-- 

LODD - What to Do 
LODD - What to Do 

Mourning Bands 
Mourning Bands 

Training Resources 
Training Resources 

-- 
-- 

ODMP Banners 
ODMP Banners 

ODMP RSS Feed 
ODMP RSS Feed 



 Front Line Club 
Front Line Club 

FLC Member List 
FLC Member List 

-- 
-- 

Donate Now 
Donate Now 

Our Donors 
Our Donors 

-- 
-- 

ODMP Gift Shop 
ODMP Gift Shop 

-- 
-- 

Submit a Photo 
Submit a Photo 

Submit a Patch 
Submit a Patch 

Missing Patches 
Missing Patches 



 Mission Statement 
Mission Statement 

History of the ODMP 
History of the ODMP 

Board of Directors 
Board of Directors 

-- 
-- 

Special Recognition 
Special Recognition 

Related Links 
Related Links 


​


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Rest easy Sir.


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Corporal Roberts.


----------



## CollegePDispatch (Nov 4, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

RIP Corporal


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Cpl


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

RIP my prayers go out to your family and department.

Read this the other night over the teletype.... sad and scary


----------

